# starting treatment with donated eggs.



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have been waiting for ages for an egg donor, and at last I have been matched with one. I am beginning my treatment and was wondering if there are any other ladies out there at about the same stage as myself who would like to share their experiences for a bit of mutual support. |I am recieving a double donation and am a week into my Buserelin injections. Even though I have waited for this for so long, I am still feeling very bewildered with a rollercoaster of emotions going on, mostly positive though.
It would be lovely to hear from anyone in a similar situation.
best wishes Jaxxs


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Jaxxs,
First of all, congratulations to getting to this stage of your treatment, and yes, you will get loads of support from other 'Abroadies' on here !
I'm not at the same stage as you, but the thread to share experiences of treatment abroad in general is the 'Abroadies chat' thread on this 'treatment outside the UK' board.  Also, you can look at the threads elsewhere on the main boards that are divided up by country.  For some reason, a few of the individual clinic threads are on the treatment outside the UK area whereas others are within the country boards.  Hope this makes sense.  If it doesn't then feel free to send me a PM and I'll try to explain better.
Good luck with your treatment,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Bluebell, thanks for your post, I am however having my ED IVF in the UK, in a London clinic, do you know if there is a link similar to the Abroadies or an ED recipient link somewhere on this site. My ED had her VEC today and I now have 9 lovely eggs waiting to fertilise, just waiting for ET now....am really pleased.
Jaxxs


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

First of all congrats on the embroys waiting on you!!!

I have had egg donation in glasgow and then another double donation twice at IM in Sapin and going on thursday for my fourth and last attempt at IVF again its a double donation.

I need donor eggs as i dont actually produce eggs myself and hubby sperm after test in IM was slow so better chance with double donation.

I believe that its the way kids are brought up not the DNA that makes them who they are! I just have  a goal to have a baby and experience being pregnant!!

Good luck for yoiur transfer - praying for a BFP for you!!!

jenny


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello again Jaxxs,
Good luck with our tx. This is probably the thread for you ... it's the main donor eggs / sperm thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0
Good luck !
Bluebell xx


----------



## jayne1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Jaxxs

I'm going through DE treatment now aswell, (in Spain).  DH has to go tomorrow to leave his sample & then we need to wait...Congratulations on the eggs they've collected.  The waiting's horrible isn't it??  Although I've been through IVF 3 times before it doesn't get any easier!!  Keeping everything crossed....

Good luck
Jayne x


----------



## susiewoosie (Dec 9, 2006)

Remember you only need one to work! 
I know a handful others are good too.
Good Luck

I've just done ED, fingers crossed
x


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies, thanks for all your support,Of the nine eggs collected (ED) only 4 fertilized. I remember thinking( Ungratefully and guiltily) that I used to do better than that. but anyway of the four two went to the 8 cell stage and were put back on day three, I am feeling very hopeful on my 2ww. I felt a bit weird and ambivalent for the first few days and wondered if it was because I used a double donation. but yesterday they felt like they are all mine and I feel like I am growing MY babies. I have begun chatting to my embies and am feeling my hope rising, am trying to keep it under check. Thanks for your lovely comments and advice, Diva B, Jenny, Bluebell and suziewoosie. Good luck Jayne, am sending you lots of love and best wishes for your upcoming treatment.
Love Jaxxs


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

fingers crossed for a BFP for you hun!!!

i know its sounds silly i am on 2ww also and as this is my last shot this year with IVF I have mentaly decided to enjoy the experience this time and take hope that I may be pregnant!

take care

jenny


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, Jenny: lots and love and wishes to you , I love your attitude and hope you get the best of results . I am feeling a bit tearful today but not in a bad way. Reading through everyones comments, helps me stay grounded and hopeful. The care the ladies on this site demonstrate to each other is inspirational ( Can you tell I am a little emotional today?( as tears well in my eyes) am sure I would cry over the weather report today...hormones eh!). best wishes everyone.
Love Jaxxs


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Jaxxs,

I hope you are ok hun, its an emotional roller coaster so if you want to cry , laught etc let it out - hormones drive you mad!!

I felt really sad, angry and teary in about 1 hour yesterday - my poor hubby!!!!

Take care of yourself hun

remember you are not alone, you it sounds corney but talk to your pals etc or someon eyou trust about how you feeling as its a tough time during IVF.

What keeps me determined is my first IVF cycle that was negative i went into a deep black hole and felt like i was not me anymore, it took me a long time to think about what i have got in my life ie hubby, good friends, nice car (Mini cooper), family in patricular my nephew louis who is so much fun. Life is not all about IVF , it seems like it at times with medication and the obsessions during 2ww but we have other goals and hopes that are alongside having a baby.

I test next friday the 31st July and to date have had no symptoms so am scared but trying to stay postive for a BFP.

praying for a BFP for you!!!!!
Take care

jenny


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks Jenny, I am really touched by your reply, I have another whole week of this before test day...am going to keep myself pleasantly busy...try to catch up with friends ect.
sending you lots of Positive     energy
jaxxs


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Jaxxs,

your sounding more postive hun!! I am glad, Remember your not alone, if you need anything please let me know

stay postive for a BFP!!!

Jenny


----------



## jaxxs (Feb 20, 2009)

ahhh Jenny , thanks so much...it is your positivity that has inspired me to stay up 
Jayne- last I heard you were close to ET, how is it going? 
jaxxs


----------

